# Angelreise nach Kanada



## Felipe95 (5. April 2015)

Hallo,

mein Vater und ich überlegen aktuell im September eine Reise nach Kanada zum Lachs angeln zu machen und wenn es sich anbietet evtl. auf Stör.
Oftmals ist es ja so, dass die bekannten Reiseanbieter wie King Fisher, Andres Angelreisen und Co. nicht die besten Preise und Angebote haben und evtl. ja auch nicht die bessten/interessantesten Reviere ?
Deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen ob ihr nicht den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich habt, welchen Fluss oder ggf. welchen Anbieter man mal unter die Lupe nehmen sollte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG Felix


----------



## DUSpinner (5. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo Felix,

wenn man noch nie in Kanada zum Angeln war sind die von Dir genannten Anbieter schon o.k. genauso wie der September, der für Lachs der beste Monat ist. Allerdings springen einen die Lachse als auch die Forellen nicht in den Kescher, du muss sie schon intensiv befischen und die gängigen Köder und Montagen kennen. Alleine, das zwar wesentlich günstiger -obwohl günstig relativ ist- als eine geführte Tour ist zahlst Du beim ersten Mal reichlich Lehrgeld.

Gute Gewässer sind der schnellfließende Fraser River im Bereich von Chilliwack und der North Thomson River, in dem ich die besten Erfolge hatte.

Wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest solltest Du im Netz ein wenig stöbern und anschließend einfach nochmal hier anklopfen.
LG


----------



## Felipe95 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Auskunft.
Bis auf Bachforellen in einem kleinen Bach und Forellenteichsalmoniden habe ich noch nicht auf Salmoniden in freien Gewässern geangelt und habe dementsprechend natürlich wenig Ahnung, wobei man natürlich sicherlich nicht in Europa mit einem Lachsfluss in Kanada vergleichen kann.
Vom Fraser River habe ich aber auch schon viel gehört und Videos gesehen. Vor allem von den gigantischen Stören und atemberaubenden Drills.
Hast du bei deiner Reise nach Kanada Angelgerät gestellt bekommen oder alles selbst mitgebracht ?
Zumindest was das Lachsfischen betrifft.

MfG Felix


----------



## DUSpinner (6. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo Felix,

hier mein Bericht von meiner letztjährigen Tour in Kanada:

"Yes I CAN catch Salmon –  2. Canada Tour 

  Der bei unserer 1. WOMO Tour ausgebrochene, hartnäckige Kanada Virus  konnte therapeutisch nur mit einer zweiter Tour behandelt werden.  Gesagt, getan, ging es am 20. August 2014 mit meiner besseren Hälfte für  4 Wochen ins gelobte Land.  Ziel war es, eine für beide Seiten  erholsame Reise mit kürzeren Etappen als 2012, evtl. auch mal zwei  Übernachtungen in Folge  zu verwirklichen.

 Die Kanadier sind sehr offen und hilfsbereit. Unterwegs hatten wir des  öfteren mit  deutschstämmigen, älteren Semestern nette Gespräche  geführt. Keiner wollte zurück nach Deutschland. Das spricht für eine  gute Lebensqualität dort.

 Die Temperaturen bewegten sich tagsüber zwischen 10 bis 30 Grad und  nachts zwischen -1 bis 24 Grad, also sehr angenehm. Bei einer 4wöchigen  Reise durch verschiedene Klimazonen muss man halt flexibel sein.  Überrascht bzw. erfreut waren wir von dem überwiegend schönen, sonnigen  Spätsommerwetter. Lediglich 1 ½ Tage sowie drei mal nachts hat es  nennenswert geregnet. Vom Neuschnee und Nachttemperaturen von –7 Grad,  wie es anderen Campern erging, die 1 Tag nach uns noch in den Rockies  waren, sind wir verschont geblieben.  Als Individualist hatte ich auf  meiner geplanten Route keinen Campground (CG) vorgebucht um mich in  meiner Freiheit nicht selber einzuschränken. Am liebsten mochten wir  lichtdurchflutete CG die direkt an einem See oder Fließgewässer lagen um  einer meiner Leidenschaften, dem Angeln nachzukommen. 

 Die grandiosen Landschaften mit schneebedeckten Bergen , romantischen  Seen und atemberaubenden Stromschnellen und Wasserfällen sowie die  Tierwelt (Weißkopfseeadler, Otter, Erdhörnchen, Rehe, Elke, Hirsche,   Bergziegen, Steinböcke und 3 Schwarzbären  und 1 Grizzly) haben uns mehr  als beeindruckt. Die mehr als 800 geschossenen Bilder sprechen Bände.  Gegenüber der letzten Tour haben wir allerdings weniger Tiere, vor allen  keinen Elch und keine Cariboo´s gesehen. Ob es an der Jahreszeit bzw.  Hauptreisezeit lag? 

Die in meiner langjährigen Angelkarriere ersten Lachsfänge erfolgten im  fischreichen North Thomson River. Hierfür hatte ich nach 80% der  geplanten Tour meine ursprüngliche Route verlassen, nachdem es auf  bisherigen Tour nur zu einem 5minütigen Drill eines Lachses im  glasklaren, schnellfließenden Clearwater River (Wells Gray NP) reichte,  der sich leider nicht zum Landgang überreden lassen wollte.  Dadurch das  der Grill mit Deckel versehen war, gab es entweder gegrillte oder in  Alufolie mit Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Kräutern gedünstete Varianten der  gefangenen Forellen bzw. Lachse. Einfach lecker!! Den größten gefangenen  Lachs konnten wir alleine gar nicht verwerten, so dass ich einen  Canadier mit dem überwiegendem Teil des Fisches glücklich machen konnte.  

Am Talbot-Lake nördlich von Jasper konnte ich an einem wundervollen und  abgeschiedenen See etliche Hechte im Minutentakt (an 2 Tagen in knapp 2  Stunden 8 Hechte und 6 Aussteiger am Einzelhaken) fangen. In Deutschland  bzw. Europa wäre solch ein See längst kein Geheimtipp mehr zum  Hechtangeln sondern total überlaufen. Die v.g. Fänge (insb. die Lachse)  wurden hart erarbeitet. Die Fische sprangen einem auch in diesem  Angelparadies nicht in den Kescher. Viele kleinere bis mittlere Forellen  gingen mir am vorgeschriebenen Einzelhaken verloren. Neben den  abgebildeten Lachsen die ich am einem tiefgeführten 12 gr dunklen Blue  Fox-Spinner fing, konnte ich noch einen ca. 2 ½ pfündigen Süßwasserlachs  (Kokanee) landen. Dieser und der kleinere auf den Bildern zu sehende  Lachs sprangen während des Drills auch mehrmals aus dem Wasser. Der vom  Laichgeschäft verfärbte Königslachs kämpfte nicht so spektakulär.  Lediglich sein Gewicht ließ er beim Drill spüren. Er schien wie  festgenagelt am Grund zu hängen."

Wie Du aus dem v.g. Kurzbericht entnehmen konntest, war es kein reiner Angelurlaub. 

Hier noch ein paar Infos

"Die Angelsachen (2 kurzgeteilte Travelspinnruten 2,40 m mit 35 Wg u.  2,70 m mit 100 WG, 2 Stationärrollen mit mehreren Ersatzspulen bestückt  mit Geflecht von 0,10 bis 0,20 sowie Blinker, Spinner, Spirolinos,  Stahlvorfach, Posen, Bleie, Fluocarbon 31 u.45iger, Trockenfliegen,  Tiroler Hölzl, Wirbel, Snap Links u.a.) habe ich aus D mitgenommen.
 Ein günstiges Filetiermesser und mehrer Spinner (gelb und dunkelblau)  sowie die Angellizenz habe ich dort im Walmart erworben. Manche Sachen  sind dort etwas günstiger als in D.
 Das beste Gewässer für Forellen und Lachs ist der North Thomson  River. Der Fraser River u. Clearwater River (Wells Gray NP) sind auch  top aber wegen der starken Strömung schwierig zu befischen. Am besten  ein Guiding in Chilliwack buchen, was aber teuer ist. Für Hecht ist der  Talbot Lake nordöstl. von Jasper das Top-Gewässer. Woanders gibt es in  dieser Gegend keinen Hecht. An den Seen (Upper Arrow Lake, Okanagan  Lake, Howard Lake) muss man weit (mit 20 gr Spirolinos und langem  Vorfach) werfen um erfolgreich zu sein.
 Lachs gibt es ab Mitte Juli - Oktober. Der beste Monat ist der September."

Das wars erstmal an Infos. Bei Interesse über Lizenzen, Angelmethoden etc. einfach nochmal konkret nachfragen.

LG


----------



## cohosalmon (10. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hi Felix, ich glaube ich kann Dir weiterhelfen. Wenn es terminlich passt, nehme ich Euch auch gerne mal mit zum Lachs- und/oder Heilbuttangeln hier vor Victoria. Im Bezug auf Lachsangeln im Fluss - das ist immer ein bisschen abhaengig von den Aufstiegszeiten; Wasserstand und Temperatur spielen da eine grosse Rolle. Im September sind viele Lachse im klassischen Flussangelgebiet Skeena und Kitimat schon durch. Auch im unteren Fraser ist dann nicht mehr viel los mit Chinook und Pink. Cohos duerften gehen aber fuer Chum zu frueh. Am besten waeren kleinere Kuestenbaeche was aber ganz stark vom Wetter abhaengt. Faellt Niederschlag im September dann sind Fluesse auf Vancouver Island wie Conuma, Gold, Nitinat, Stamp ein Traum zu befischen. Bleibt es trocken bis November wie in vielen der letzten Jahre, sind die Rinnsale pracktisch lachsfrei bis Regen faellt. Die gletschergespeisten Fluesse wie Skeena und Kitimat sind da nicht so unberechenbar. Wenn es ein trockner September wird, muesst Ihr aufs Meer ausweichen oder an ein paar wasserstandsregulierte Fluesse wie den Campbell River gehen oder das tolle Spaetsommerwetter ohne Regen geniessen 
Schick mir mal Deine Emailadresse via PM und wir koennen offline noch einige Ideen besprechen.

Generell ist es keine schlechte Idee sich einen Guide fuer einen Tag am Fluss zu nehmen und es dann mit dem geballten Wissen auf eigene Faust zu versuchen. Die Chancen dann auch alleine erfolgreich zu sein sind dann vielfach hoeher. Das erste Mal in BC und alleine am Fluss auf Lachs: Erfolg = Zufall.

Fuer Stoer ist September Hochsaison und mit einem guten Guide outfit praktisch Fanggarantie. Ohne Boot und Guide: keine Chance. Musst $600 mind. pro Tag pro Boot einplanen. Kann man sich aber mit bis zu 4 Anglern teilen.


----------



## Felipe95 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo cohosalmon,
vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.
Mein Vater und ich haben uns schon mehr oder weniger auf den Fraser River eingeschossen, da vor allem neben den Lachsen auch der weiße Stör für mich sehr reizvoll erscheint.
Aktuell haben wir dafür 2 Anbieter auf unserer Liste, die entsprechende Reisen im Angebot haben.
Das sind Andres Angelreisen und King-Tours.
Diese bieten ja auch Vollguidingtouren an.
Wir sind voraussichtlich zu 3. (Mein Vater,ein Freund und Ich) und dafür kosten ein Tagesguiding (8h,pro Person) rund 200-250€.
Ohne Guiding denke ich, würde die ganze Reise keinen Sinn machen.
Zum einen fehlt das passende Equipment und zum anderen die Erfahrung und auf einem solch riesen Fluss mit starker Strömung und Co., stelle ich mir das auch nicht grade ungefährlich vor.
Also ich denke eine Reise inklusive Vollguiding ist am sinnvollsten.
Wie ich lesen kann, hast du schon eine Menge Erfahrung in Kanada sammeln können.
Bis auf ein paar Bachforellen aus einem kleinen heimischen Bach und salmoniden aus diversen Forellenseen (auch ein Stör war 1x dabei ^^) habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, wobei das aber wahrscheinlich so ist, als würde man den Drill mit einer Plötze mit dem eines Karpfens oder Wallers vergleichen ^^
Gerne schicke ich dir meine Email Adresse via PN. Du hast bestimmt noch ein paar nützliche Tipps für mich.
Vielleicht kennst du ja noch einen guten Reiseanbieter den man sich mal angucken sollte ?

MfG Felix


----------



## Kwikfish (24. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo Felix,
 ich möchte mich auch mal auf deine Anfrage " Urlaub in Kanada" bei dir melden. Seit ihr fest auf Kanada fixiert?
 Was haltet ihr von Alaska?
 war ich selbst schon 10 mal und kann dir nur sagen, die Fische sind enorm.

 MFG Kwikfish


----------



## Kwikfish (24. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

HalloFelix#h

habt ihr euch schon fest auf Kanada eingeschossen?
Ich selbst bevorzuge Alaska, da sind die Fische größer. War selbst schon 10 mal drüben, ist mittlerweile meine zweite Heimat. da könnte ich euch weiter helfen.

MFG Kwikfish |wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (24. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo,



> Ich selbst bevorzuge Alaska, da sind die Fische größer.



Welche denn???

In BC wird einem als Tourist durch die classified rivers Regeln  mit "canadian only" ein wenig der Spaß verdorben. 

Betrifft aber in der Regel Guiding-Kunden nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Felipe95 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*



Kwikfish schrieb:


> HalloFelix#h
> 
> habt ihr euch schon fest auf Kanada eingeschossen?
> Ich selbst bevorzuge Alaska, da sind die Fische größer. War selbst schon 10 mal drüben, ist mittlerweile meine zweite Heimat. da könnte ich euch weiter helfen.
> ...



Hallo Kwikfish,

ja, gewisser maßen haben wir uns schon auf Kanada eingeschossen, da wir u.a. nicht nur auf die Salmoniden aus sind, sondern uns auch der Belugastör interessiert, den man ja soweit ich weiß nur in Kanada fangen kann.
Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal in Alaska zu angeln aber zuerst steht Kanada auf dem Plan.

MfG Felix


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hallo,

also wenn du wirklich Beluga-Störe (Huso huso) fangen wolltest, wärst du in B.C. komplett falsch. Die liefern den Russischen Kaviar. Da müsstest du wohl ins Ural oder Wolgadelta oder in den Iran.

In B.C. kannst du White Sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus) fangen. 

Bei den Lachsgrößen geben sich B.C. und Alaska nicht sehr viel, wobei m.E. bei den Höchstgewichten B.C. die Nase etwas vorne hat.

Bei Steelhead ist B.C. klar die Nummer 1. 
Innconnu/Sheefish ist aber wohl in Alaska tendenziell größer.

Allerdings erreichen die Salmoniden im Fraser i.d.R. nicht die Gewichte wie weiter im Norden, z.B. im Skeena.

Was in B.C. nervt sind die im Vergleich zu Einheimischen unverhältnismäßig hohen Tageskartenpreise und die "Canadian only " Strecken und Zeiten.

Ich war seit den 80ern regelmäßig zum Steelheadangeln dort, aber das Affentheater mit der Zweiklassengesellschaft mach ich nicht mit. Andere Länder haben auch schöne Fische.

Als Guidinggast wirst du davon aber kaum was merken.


----------



## cohosalmon (28. April 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Weisse und gruene Stoere gibt es auch weiter suedlich im Columbia River und einigen weiteren Fluessen bis nach Nordkalifornien. An einigen Stellen darf man in den USA sogar Stoer mitnehmen. In BC ausnahmslos Catch&Release.


----------



## snow21 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

ich kann dir nur einen guten tipp geben 

schau dir die regularien genauestens an.
kanada ist wie in deutschland in regionen aufgeteilt (bsp: nrw, bayern usw) hier werden die angelregionen in 1,2,3 usw eingeteilt. in jeder region gibt es eigene bestimmungen die auch komplett von einer anderen abweichen können.
was man auch beachten sollte ist, wo darf man mit blei angeln ^^ hier bei uns kein thema aber in kanada sieht man das sehr streng. es kann sein das man hier nur mit eisenkügelchen - angelköpfe aus stahl/eisen angeln darf
mit was darf ich anködern? magots/maden oder bienenmaden/tauwürmer sind meist auch komplett verboten und nur in einzelnen flüssen erlaubt aber nicht in der kompletten region hier wird dann auch von flussabschnitt zu flussabschnitt differenziert. die aussnahme ist immer ein indianer die dürfen alles. wenn man sich einen guide nimmt und dieser ist ein indianer gibt es hier auch ausnahmebestimmungen da man dann in einzelnen regionen/abschnitten dann auch hier mit geräten/ködern usw angeln darf die sonst nicht erlaubt wären deswegen ist ab und an ein guide garnicht so verkehrt.

hier mal ein link zu den regulations
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/

diese seite ist sehr nützlich wenn man in verschiedenen regionen angeln möchte (wohnmobil)
http://www.albertaregulations.ca/fishingregs/ 

hier meine lieblingseite 
http://www.albertafishingguide.com

es gibt auch eine app für das handy wo man angeblich alles auf dem smartphone hat. kann ich nur von abraten ist stümperhaft zusammengebastelt und es fehlen haufenweise informationen.

es gibt auch in fast jeder stadt ein informationszentrum - meist am bahnhof und hier bekommt man auch haufenweise infomaterial + die regularien für die flüsse usw.

dann noch ein zwei tipps
womit ich sehr gut gefangen habe ist der buzzbomb 
http://www.buzzbombzzinger.com/buzzbomb.html

und der zzinger
http://www.buzzbombzzinger.com/zzinger.html

zwei super teile und sehr fängig - die farben pink/perl und blue/perl waren für mich mit die besten.

was auch noch fängig ist ist wenn man es nutzen darf ist ein jigkopf und auf den hacken kommt ein toter köderfisch der mit gummi fixiert wird. der fisch wird nicht ganz aufgezogen sondern nur durch die lippe/kopfplatte fixiert so das er sehr beweglich ist.

dann achte auch darauf ob man fischeier/rogen/lachseier nutzen darf wenn ja dann schau dir das mal an
http://www.yakimabait.com/products/walleye-magic-wtandem-hooks/

https://store.yakimabait.com/product.php?productid=16299

hier werden dann an den hacken gefrorene lachseier angebracht und in die strömung geworfen -- sehr fängig.

woran ich überhaut nicht gedacht hatte war die dropshot montage die man super an den steinpackungen hätte nutzen können.


was auch noch wichtig ist.
wenn ihr eine toure plant und das mit einem wohnmobil wie ich dann achte noch darauf das nicht alle campingplätze zu der zeit mehr auf haben.

mein lieblingsfluss war der bow river 
da ihr aber den fraser river beangeln wollt schaut euch einfach mal die region um "hope" an dort teilt sich der fluss schön auf und eine super angelstelle, auch wenn die stadt trostlos ist ^^ hier gibt es einen asianten mit buffet wo man sich ein paar tage durchfüttern kann für kleines geld 

woher bekommt man seine ausrüstung wenn einem was fehlt?
in canada gibt es nur sehr kleine und wenn auch sehr selten einen richtigen angelshop (meist rein auf fliegenfischen ausgelegt) - ich habe mir immer in den baumärkten (canadien tire) meine sachen eingekauft. sind meist auch sehr gut ausgestattet - kleinigkeiten bekommt man auch in dem walmart aber der tire ist bei weitem besser ausgestattet.

was noch lebenswichtig ist 
zu der zeit wandern schon einige fische/lachse zum sterben den fluss aufwärts (rotten fish´s) diese fische sollte man auf keinen fall mehr essen da sie lebendig am verwesen sind. meist schmecken die abgeleichten fische eh nicht und sind sehr dröge im geschmack und eine magenverstimmung ist nie gut wie bei mir ^^

so dann habe ich mal alles wirsch zusammengetragen was man noch gebrauchen könnte.

dann viel spass und das ihr auch gut fangt.


----------



## cohosalmon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Fuer's Flussangeln muss man tatsaechlich erstmal etwas studieren in BC um nicht die Regeln zu brechen. Ich rate stets vor Ort im Fachgeschaeft zu fragen. Seen sind zu allermeist ohne weitere Sonderbestimmungen zu beangeln. Von Regeln die die Benutzung von Blei betreffen, habe ich noch nie was gehoert oder gelesen in BC. Und in groesseren Staedten gibt es schon grosse Angelmaerkte, z.B. Cabelas oder Wholesale Sports oder Bass Pro.


----------



## jvonzun (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

ich war schon 4mal in Chilliwack.
September ist aber zu früh, geht so ab dem 5.10., dann kannst in diesem Jahr 4 Arten fangen und mit Glück auch noch den Rotlachs.

Buche dir den Guide fürs Störangeln, evtl als Anfänger auch auf Lachs:
http://www.bentrods.ca/

Vom Ufer aus gehst du an den Vedder. Wenn wenig Fisch vor Ort ist, musst aber für deine Lachse arbeiten.

Viel Spass!


----------



## Felipe95 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Vielen Dank für alle weiteren Antworten.

Ich saß heute nun endlich mit meinem Vater und dem Freund meines Vaters zusammen um die Reise bzw. die Planung etwas zu besprechen.

Die Reise wird auf jeden Fall gegen mitte/ende September (10 Tage) stattfinden, da Anfang Oktober wieder mein Studiensemester beginnt.

Da der Freund meines Vater Bekannte nähe Vancouver hat wollen wir mal sehen ob wir über diesen Kontakt eine günstige Unterkunft bekommen.
Guides wollen wir dann vorab oder Vorort buchen um sowohl auf Lachs als auch auf Stör zu angeln.
Wir müssen uns dabei ja nicht nur auf den Fraserriver fixieren und vielleicht ist sogar eine Tour auf Heilbutt drin 

Ich habe jetzt schon öfter von euch über Angelläden gelesen.
Also Störgerät habe ich natürlich nicht aber Lachsgerät...
Macht es Sinn Angelgerät mit zu nehmen oder ist es vielleicht doch besser Vorort zu leihen ?
Ich hätte z.B. Spinnruten mit 50,80 oder 160g oder Pilkruten mit 190g oder 20/30lbs.

Die Planung ist noch im vollem Gange...

Bis dann.

Grüße Felix


----------



## cohosalmon (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Felix, wenn Ihr einen Guide anheuert dann brauchst Du kein Geraet mitbringen. Die Guides haben alles parat und normalerweise Topgeraet. Wenn Ihr es auch noch auf eigene Faust probieren wollt, kommt es darauf an wo und auf was. Fuer's Angeln auf Chinook im Fraser brauchst Du schweres Geraet wegen Stroemung und Lachsgroesse. Fuer die Cohos kommst Du mit mittlerem Spinn oder schwerem Fliegengeschirr aus. In kleineren Fluessen muss es auch nicht so schweres Zeug sein. Im Meer ist hauptsaechlich Trolling angesagt aber mittleres Pilkgeraet kann in einigen Situationen auch Erfolg bringen. Wenn ich ein Geraet fuer Lachs generell auswaehlen muesste, wuerde ich eine 3 m mittlere Spinn oder Pilkrute mit guter Stationaerrolle nehmen - aehnlich wie eine typische Ostseerute.


----------



## Felipe95 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Buche dir den Guide fürs Störangeln, evtl als Anfänger auch auf Lachs:
> http://www.bentrods.ca/



Die Seite, die jvonzun verlinkt hat, gefällt mir ganz gut und ich denke das wir da was buchen werden aber ich konnte da auf den ersten blick nicht lesen ob Rute,Rolle und Co. inklusive ist oder extra kostet und ggf. wie teuer die Ausrüstung ist.


----------



## jvonzun (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

ist alles dabei, würde den aber rechtzeitig buchen, der ist von anfang sept. bis ende nov. fast jedentag ausgebucht.

guck mal auf meinem YouTube Kanal, dort findest du mehrere Filme, wo ich bei ihm auf dem Boot war.

https://www.youtube.com/user/jvonzun1

grüsse ihn vom Swiss-Man :m


----------



## Felipe95 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Super, Vielen Dank !

Echt gute Videos haste da auf deinem Kanal!
Hab dir gleich mal ein Abo da gelassen 

Grüße Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Moin, Moin,

wir suchen derzeit noch nach einer guten, günstigen Unterkunft für  ca. eine Woche in BC, natürlich möglichst nah am Wasser, bzw. mit möglichst kurzen Wegen.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Empfehlungen wo man mal anfragen kann ?
Wir sind 3 Personen. Große Ansprüche stellen wir nicht, schließlich sind wir zum angeln da.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Grüße Felix


----------



## cohosalmon (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Felix, das kommt vorallem darauf an, was und wo Ihr denn angeln wollt. Soll es an einem Lachsfluss sein? An einem Bersee mit Forellen? Einem Gebirgsfluss mit Forellen und Saiblingen? An einem der riessigen Binnenseen im Interior mit Forellen, Saiblingen und Quappen? Am Fjord? Offene Kueste? Direkt am Wasser in der Hauptzeit ist nie ganz guenstig. Etwas ab von den beruehmten und viel beschriebenen Angelrevieren kann man schon erfolgsversprechende Ziele zum maessigen Preis finden - mit etwas Ausdauer und Geduld beim Suchen. Ich habe auch zufaellig einige schoene Stellen und Quartiere entdeckt. Aber ich warte erstmal auf genauere Vorstellungen von Dir.


----------



## Felipe95 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Hi, also primär wollen wir auf jeden Fall im Fluss angeln und das auf alle möglichen Lachsarten, die sich anbieten und auch auf Stör.
Schön wäre es natürlich kurze Wege zum Wasser zu haben und auch nen Supermarkt o.ä. in der Nähe zu haben.
Das Angeln planen wir ja mit einem Guide zu machen, alles andere würde auch wenig Sinn für uns machen, daher sollte der Guide bzw. dessen Standort möglichst nah sein.
Du hast mir ja bereits das STS Guiding (bei Mission) empfohlen oder jvonzun hat mir bentrods (bei Chilliwack) empfohlen.
Welchen wir letztendlich nehmen ist denke ich abhängig davon, wo wir eine gute unterfunkt finden.
Wahrscheinlich sind das aber ja aber auch nicht die einzigen Guiding-Unternehmen dort...


----------



## cohosalmon (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelreise nach Kanada*

Felix, frage mal die genannten oder andere groessere Guiding Outfits nach Unterkunftsmoeglichkeiten. Oftmals haben solche Firmen gute Kontakte zu Hotel/Lodges/Bed&Breakfasts und spielen sich Kunden gegenseitig zu und bieten dadurch auch Rabatte an.

Fuer Stoer und Lachs bleibt in BC nur der Fraser. In USA koenntest Du am Columbia noch beides bekommen und einigen weiteren Fluessen bis nach Oregon rein. Die Chinook/Koenigslachswanderung in den Columbia duerften dieses Jahr viel besser als im Fraser werden und damit die gezielte Angelei darauf. Nur mal als Tipp.


----------

